# HElp



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

WHATS WRONG WITH BUTTERCUP!!







I don’t want to loose another one…


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is she about to lay an egg? That's what my birds vents look like when they are about to lay one.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is she about to lay an egg? That's what my birds vents look like when they are about to lay one.


Idk she hasn’t laid yet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Idk she hasn’t laid yet


Is she trying to?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

How is she doing? Is her butt back to normal?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> How is she doing? Is her butt back to normal?


I think so but haven’t laid for a few days


----------

